# is it possible to do an exchange if you have staff?



## Jonny Boy (4 Apr 2005)

i know there must be something about this somewere. but i was wondering . my friend has done staff and this will be his second time doing it. next year he wants to do an exchange. he said that he did not see anything saying he couldn't do it. well if you know at all that would be great thank you.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (4 Apr 2005)

I was talking to your friend at school about it today. I told him that I had heard rumors that now if you have staff you cannot do an exchange. There is a discussion about it on cadet world, that's where I first read about it.


----------



## Jonny Boy (4 Apr 2005)

is that in Markham? cause if it is than it is my friend.  but how do you know who i am talking about?


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (4 Apr 2005)

Yep in Markham. He is a MWO with the QYR. We were talking about it at lunch and I said I had heard that you were not allowed to do an exchange if you had staff.


----------



## Jonny Boy (4 Apr 2005)

wow what a small world.


----------



## ouyin2000 (4 Apr 2005)

*sighs* i hate rumours

yes you can do an exchange after you do staff. this "rumour" you speak of is an old rule, which has since been changed

the reason: you have to have NSCE for an exchange, and too many people were either not taking, or failing NSCE, and doing staff, and then applying for an exchange after that and not getting it. Now, you are fully entitled to apply for an exchange after you have completed staff at a summer camp.

the one rule i do know about, is that if you apply for both staff and an exchange, and get accepted for both, you are assumed to have turned down the staff, as it is much easier for a region to find another staff cadet, than it is to find another exchange participant. so if you apply for both, be prepared for the exchange


----------



## Zedic_1913 (4 Apr 2005)

To support what ouyin2000 is saying, when I did exchange in 2003 there were a few cadets that had previous staff cadet employment and/or were Master Cadet qualified.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (5 Apr 2005)

ouyin2000, any chances of gettingsome form of documentation to show to my Trg O so i can make my point to him? thus not screwing me out of staff next year?


----------



## ouyin2000 (5 Apr 2005)

ya know, ive searched and searched and for the life of my i cant find any documentation on it

ill keep searching, but i suggest looking through the CATOs....i cant quite remember where i saw it

Zedic? maybe you can lend a hand here?


----------



## Zedic_1913 (5 Apr 2005)

ouyin2000 said:
			
		

> ya know, ive searched and searched and for the life of my i cant find any documentation on it
> 
> ill keep searching, but i suggest looking through the CATOs....i cant quite remember where i saw it
> 
> Zedic? maybe you can lend a hand here?



The online CATO regarding exchanges was last updated in 1997 and is found here: http://www.cadets.ca/_docs/cato-oaic/4205_b.pdf.

That CATO says that you must have no previous staff cadet employment.  Unfortunatly I do know this has changed but I'm unable to find any official documentation to verify it, so my advice to you is to convince your officer to let you apply and see what happens and/or for him/her to contact the detachment or Connaught ACNSTC.


----------



## Jonny Boy (5 Apr 2005)

OK thanks that is great i will have to tell him he can apply next year. is it to late to apply for this summer? or will he have to stick with next summer?


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (5 Apr 2005)

I already told him, he was quite happy but it is too late to apply this year, unfortunately.The deadline was a week after phase 2 NSCE according to my Admin officer.


----------



## Jonny Boy (5 Apr 2005)

oh good. when i went for my advanced camp and he went to staff he was so convinced that my camp sucked and staff would be so much better, until he saw my pictures that is.


----------



## ouyin2000 (5 Apr 2005)

it never hurts to apply for many different courses....just remember that if you get accepted for both, the region will assume you turned down the staff employment, and will be going on exchange


----------

